# Huge Newbie Mistake



## massman (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok I've been at this since May of this year and made my first HUGE mistake with my new drill press. I suppose that clamping your vise to the press table is the thing to do. As you see here two days ago I was drilling out some Baron's and this one caught pulling up the vise bending the bit at a high speed the vise caught my hand breaking my index finger and cutting me for 11 stiches. It then flew off and put a nice indentation into the wall. I thought it hurt when I blew out a snakewood blank last week. Thats nothing.
I will be back at it today after I stop by HD and buy six or ten clamps. Newbies take note and be safe!!!

Bernie

www.writingwood.com


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 2, 2006)

I screwed my vise to a piece of thick plywood  and this is then held on the drillpress table with four C-clamps. Has worked for the last four years or so.


----------



## clewless (Sep 2, 2006)

Ouch![:0]Sorry about that.

Drill at lower speed anyway.

You've got slots for t clamps and thru clamps...should be able to get her down tight with room for needed adjustment.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 2, 2006)

Bernia, I for one am glad it is not worse. thats a lot of bit to bend like that. take it slow withthe drill press till you know if it si O.K.
Bolting the vise down would be a good idea, maybe a slower speed  for drilling acrylic it will melt and cause all kinds of problems. Hope it wasn't your writing finger, but glad to see you'll climb back on the horse.
As for all the newbies, and oldies. it is far to often a pain to add that clamp, find a bolt or whatever. I mean all your going to do us drill one little ol hole. Take the time just that one time to set yourself up right. then the job will be quick and easy from then on. but that first one may take an extra hour. The pieces we work with may be small. but the equipment we use isn't.
Heal quick Bernie that was a pretty hard way to figure something out.


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry for the accident...and hope others learn from it too.

My DP is dedicated for drilling and my vise is bolted (with wing nuts) to the table.  I agree that you should drill slower too.


----------



## beaverfsu (Sep 2, 2006)

Easy there!  From the looks of that bit, you got lucky.  Lots of good advice in the previous posts.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 2, 2006)

Bernie, that is indeed a valuable mistake, and thanks for sharing with the other new turners. It could have been much, much worse (as can esily be visualized) and I'm glad you aren't any worse for wear than you are. Yes, ALWAYS clamp your vise... or anything else you're drilling with a drill press.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 2, 2006)

Lots of good advice in the previous posts. Also, if you squirt water frequently on the bit when drilling acrylics the bit won't grab and it will run cooler. Also agree about drilling slower. To clamp the vise to the DP table I use cam-clamps with T tracks in the table. Quick to use, adjust and I never have to hunt for a clamp or need a third hand.[]


----------



## Russb (Sep 2, 2006)

Try these, they are made for use on a drill press. One on each side of the vise works.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=900


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 2, 2006)

What RussB suggested is what I use. I use only one but two won't hurt. You might have to drill holes in the drill press table but that's not a big deal. I find mine very handy for all kinds of drilling tasks. And slow speed is the way to go. My drill press is set to a slow speed and is used for 90% of my drilling. Glad the injuries were not more severe but sorry you were hurt at all. I'm a bit surprised that the drill bit bent, must not be hardened at the top.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 2, 2006)

Another  good reason to drill on the lathe.
I drill my wooden cores on the DP and NEVER clamp down the vice.
I don't mean to sound cruel, but I wish you had a video of this.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 2, 2006)

Well Bernie .... if it's any consolation .... I visited your webpage and took a look at your gallery of pens. You do very nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 4, 2006)

Finger schminger, how's the vise?  Just kidding.  I cut my finger tip off of my left hand twice, in 6 weeks, so I'm a lot more safety conscious now.  I love my huffman vise and have two HF dollar clamps holding in place.  They're the 6" bar clamps and they work great.  You have to catch them on sale though.  
Keep it safe and enjoy this hobby for a long time.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, I cut the side of my finger tip off the 2nd time.  The first was on my table saw, resawing a plank of fiddleback Brazilian Maple (goiaboa) and the 2nd was on my mitre saw, shortening a bunch of cocobolo (about a dozen more than I should have).  2 lessons learned there.
Rob


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry about the finger, it could have been worse, but a broken finger is a broken finger.  I have a small benchtop press that stalls before it can do any damage. I'll tell you what though, I am kinda shocked that the drill bit bent like that, Yowser. 
A person can break out in a sweat just thinking about what could have happened.


----------



## johneaton (Dec 23, 2006)

I just hold the clamp on the drill table w/ my hand and drill slowly.  Never had a problem yet.  John Eaton


----------



## woodwish (Dec 23, 2006)

This is one of those times when safety really gets your attention.  Tough way to learn but better than some of the things that can happen . . .


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yuck, done that before, glad it wasn't worse! I usually cut myself badly.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry about your finger, but thanks for the pics and lessons learned.  Sometimes it's good to learn from other's mistakes [B)].


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, it could be worse, it could have been a Huffman vise.  I think I'd have cried.  Someone else did exactly the same thing earlier in the year, and posted it here.  He also broke a finger and I'm not sure about the stitches.  I cut my finger tip off....
twice in 6 weeks.  It happens....we heal....we don't make the same mistakes twice (hopefully).  I've been injured moderately on half of my machines, but never seriously.  I managed to get missed by a projectile thrown from my router.  It was the roller at the top of the bit and I still haven't found it.  It hit somewhere behind my head.
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Dec 26, 2006)

ouch sorry.......glad you posted so we can all learn


----------

